# Craigslist drives me insane...



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't even keep my post up for 10 minutes before its flagged.... I wish people could find better things to do with their time...


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I can't even keep my post up for 10 minutes before its flagged.... I wish people could find better things to do with their time...



What kind of post is it?


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Where are you in SC? We might use the same Craigslist. (Not that I'm the one flagging your posts, though )


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm near Columbia.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, I'm in Greenville. We're like an hour away I think.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

What was your post about?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Searching for rabbits.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Ah, and now my degus ad keeps getting instantly flagged. Trying to rehome them. :l My rehoming fee is reasonable.. I have no idea why it keeps getting flagged. Makes me wish there was another rehoming site as popular as craigslist but without the annoyance..


----------



## slothxing (Dec 29, 2013)

I've heard that you aren't technically allowed to buy/sell pets on Craiglist, so you have to list them as feeders. I have a friend who would make it obvious in the ad that they aren't feeders but state that Craigslist says they have to be, so they're labled as such.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Feeders get flagged almost immediately most times, because people are cruel and would rather see another pet starve.

You are allowed to "rehome" pets for a small fee. However, peoples' ideas of small fees differ. Most people think free is a small fee.


----------

